# Place to Live



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

All

Not looking for War & Peace from you, but if you had 80,000dhs to spend on rent for the year & the property must have 2 beds, preference would be a villa, but this is not a must......Where would you be (Location) wanting to live?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Dozza said:


> All
> 
> Not looking for War & Peace from you, but if you had 80,000dhs to spend on rent for the year & the property must have 2 beds, preference would be a villa, but this is not a must......Where would you be (Location) wanting to live?
> 
> ...


A common question that is tricky to answer as we don't know what you're like or the kind of thing that will appeal. 

However, if you want a villa of whatever size you'll almost certainly be in a fairly family oriented area, esp. if you go for one of the expat area's (Springs or Ranches). You could go for a more traditional kind of place in one of the older neighbourhoods, if you wany something less "Truman Show", with a mix of expat and local families.

If it's a bit more "This Life", 20-something, no family, social lifestyle your after then it really does have to be an apartment, Jumeirah Beach, Marina, SZR, or Downtown.

I'm new, so other older wiser heads I'm sure will also chip in.

Cheers
H-B-H


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Mirdif if you want a villa for that money.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

AED 80k pa is not a lot of money in terms of rental income, even these days

For a villa, you might just get one of the the tiny 2-bed Springs villas (although not an end one), or possibly somewhere small in Mirdiff, Al Qusais, Al Warqa. AED 80k is apartment money.
-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

In Mirdiff you're only going to get a compound, not a villa as such for that money. Seen plenty of nice ones but there's probably more privacy in an apartment also - there are no pubs in Mirdiff!


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Id say Motor City, apartments though not villas. Pools, shops and other amenities all within walking distance. Plus value for money on dhs per sq meter.


----------

